# Obsessed with Redfish



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

why o why do you haunt my dreams you lazy orange catfish! 
why is florida flats fishing so fun.

sighting fishing for striped bass just aint nearly the same 

working on this thing until i get my hands on another redfish.


----------



## RWP (Jul 25, 2021)

That looks fantastic! PM me if your interested in selling a print.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I share the obsession!


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

RWP said:


> That looks fantastic! PM me if your interested in selling a print.


thanks!

will trade prints for redfishing. will travel to you with a full tank of gas and a push pole


----------



## kayakpicker (Apr 1, 2021)

Checked out your website and IG @david.riina - really beautiful work. What's the story behind your great looking boat?


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

matt_baker_designs said:


> I share the obsession!


the hunt for redfish cant be compared to much of anything. the striped bass fishing on the flats here is similar, but well bass are


kayakpicker said:


> Checked out your website and IG @david.riina - really beautiful work. What's the story behind your great looking boat?
> 
> View attachment 210852


thanks for taking the time out of your day to look at my artwork!

thats my FS18 from boatbuildercentral i built this past winter. i love it so far!
that picture was from some "testing" i had to do before i painted it up!

this is it all finished up.


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah, hunting redfish with a fly rod has to be as addictive as it gets. I just got back from a 2 week trip in southern Colorado, throwing big dry flys at raising trout and it’s a good time, but it’s just not like strip setting a fly into a 42” bull red and hearing that reel sing as he makes that first big run. Beautiful painting. Can’t wait until this fall in the Marsh.


----------



## Manbird (Jan 8, 2022)

That looks amazing!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I fully understand your passion but please don’t take the Lord’s name in vain. He created the redfish AKA red carp.


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

I have every winter time -low tide day blocked out on my calendar. Nothing beats throwing at trailers!


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

BLS FL said:


> I have every winter time -low tide day blocked out on my calendar. Nothing beats throwing at trailers!


that sounds awesome! I wish. i love cape cod but winter up here sucks. hopefully i get to spend this christmas break down in florida and throw at some redfish!


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

david.riina said:


> that sounds awesome! I wish. i love cape cod but winter up here sucks. hopefully i get to spend this christmas break down in florida and throw at some redfish!


I’m in the Tampa Bay Area, hit me up if you’re down this way and I’ll take you to them. I fish from a Gladesmen so make sure you bring your sea legs!


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

BLS FL said:


> I’m in the Tampa Bay Area, hit me up if you’re down this way and I’ll take you to them. I fish from a Gladesmen so make sure you bring your sea legs!


I dont have much in life, but sea legs are one thing I got! im pretty sure my homebuilt FS18 is just a copy of a Gladesmen anyway. Knock on wood i have yet to fall off my poling platform, but im sure its coming! ill definetly let you know when im in that area....

I was born down in fort myers, most my family moved north when i was a kid, some stayed down there. I usually stay in that general area when i come down so tampa isn't so far.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Fantastic artwork and one cool skiff! Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Fantastic artwork man...very talented! Bring one of those to Charleston and I'll help you further your obsession!


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Water Bound said:


> Fantastic artwork man...very talented! Bring one of those to Charleston and I'll help you further your obsession!


my wife has 2 cousins down there! we stopped there on the way down to florida in april and i was like wtf you guys can catch redfish at the end of your street!  i might be down that way for thanksgiving...


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

That's a watercolor medium? Great work!


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

yup watercolor. im self taught, i just painted a shit ton of crappy fish until i figured out my own method/ style. realism just happened as a bye product. i paint in oils too, but usually save the oil paints for larger scenes, not the fish illustrations.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

The scale detail is what sets it off. You really have to plan the whole thing with watercolor because the light colors have to go on first or just be left off. Using a small detail brush takes a lot of concentration and a steady hand. Really awesome work. I haven't picked up a brush in a while but I also work with water based mediums like watercolor and acrylic. A lot less forgiving than oil based. They dry much faster. You should do some prints if you aren't already.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I’m obsessed as well think about fishing for reds everyday I’m not!! Your art is insane as well good stuff


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

TroutNreds12 said:


> I’m obsessed as well think about fishing for reds everyday I’m not!! Your art is insane as well good stuff


thanks bud! I appreciate the kind words! If you ask me, art is just practice and patience. most people give up way too early. my first fish looked nothing like that!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Show off! As you should.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Sick work amigo!! I'd gladly trade bow time for art... I'm in Bonita Springs, shoot me a message! Cheers


----------



## Teeter (Jan 9, 2020)

I feel your pain brother.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Teeter said:


> I feel your pain brother.
> View attachment 211112


thats awesome! I wish i was poling the skiff through some grass right now!


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Sick work amigo!! I'd gladly trade bow time for art... I'm in Bonita Springs, shoot me a message! Cheers


thats not too far from where I usually stay! i dont mind spending time on the platform as well...def still learning how to pole around, not too bad but aint great


----------



## Teeter (Jan 9, 2020)

david.riina said:


> thats awesome! I wish i was poling the skiff through some grass right now!


I was born and raised in central FL, relocated to the eastern shore of AL for work. Had FSHNRED as a Florida tag for 15 or 16 years.


----------



## Bccmurray (5 mo ago)

I too am addicted. I'm buying a tiny boat just so I can fish one lake for them. This is in addition to my 18' Abaco skiff I use in the intracoastal


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Hey a redfish even I can catch! the finless one that cant swim away when i spook it! 

slowly getting there!


----------



## Teeter (Jan 9, 2020)

Beautiful painting. I carved this a few years ago.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

that's awesome! I keep telling myself I'm going to carve a wooden fish just so i can paint one, but just never get around to it! art takes forever!


----------



## kayakpicker (Apr 1, 2021)

Will compliment you again, @david.riina, subtle and stunning. And damn nice @Teeter - what kind of wood is that? 

As a carver, I'm pretty sure you'll appreciate this artist who's up my way (not to mention the prices he gets) - Figurative — CHAD AWALT - and believe me, the photos don't do his work justice. Fun note - he scrounges most of his wood, likes finding pieces that look like they've been through a lot.

Great work, gents - keep sharing!


----------



## Teeter (Jan 9, 2020)

@kayakpicker, thanks I think I used what I had laying around…cedar. Chad is definitely talented!


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

david.riina said:


> why o why do you haunt my dreams you lazy orange catfish!
> why is florida flats fishing so god damn fun.
> 
> sighting fishing for striped bass just aint nearly the same
> ...


so. Addicting. One of my all time favourite fish to stalk!!! Can’t wait for this fall on the Florida flats!


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

@david.riina looks siiiiiiiicckk!!!


----------



## Brookso (5 mo ago)

Teeter said:


> Beautiful painting. I carved this a few years ago.


Ayo, that's some fine carving! How long did it take?


----------



## Teeter (Jan 9, 2020)

Brookso said:


> Ayo, that's some fine carving! How long did it take?


Weeks, but only did it in my spare time.


----------



## JT2 (5 mo ago)

Love ‘em!!


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Ive repainted the scales 3 times now...

i think i finally got the shape / size correct. 

not easy when ive only caught 1 redfish  good thing i took 234 photos of it .

false albacore invaded the cape this weekend, along with 200 boats, 45 kayaks, and 20 shore fisherman.

all for a bo-bo


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

much happier with the tail section scales. one or two randoms to fix but at least the size of the scales is accurate now.

time to finally finish this up! damn albies are here to distract me!


----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

The detail in that artwork is spectacular. Looks almost like a photo. Love the colors!


----------



## jr912 (Feb 4, 2021)

Those are awesome


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Firefly1934 said:


> The detail in that artwork is spectacular. Looks almost like a photo. Love the colors!


thanks! I was down in pine island sound this past april, where i saw some large redfish cruising along solo in the grass..... I'll never forget their colors, they looked like pumpkins lite up from the inside...


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

coming 2023! a redfish!  

HAHAH im the slowest f!#$ing painter on the planet.


----------



## StayOn'Em (4 mo ago)

david.riina said:


> coming 2023! a redfish!
> 
> HAHAH im the slowest f!#$ing painter on the planet.
> 
> ...


Absolutely amazing 👏


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

david.riina said:


> coming 2023! a redfish!
> 
> HAHAH im the slowest f!#$ing painter on the planet.
> 
> ...


Man that thing is freaking awesome! Worth the wait for someone!


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

What a surprise. Albies left and I finished (for the most part) I’ll probably touch it up a bit and then have it scanned for reproduction.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Awesome work!
I'm in for a print!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

david.riina said:


> coming 2023! a redfish!
> 
> HAHAH im the slowest f!#$ing painter on the planet.
> 
> ...


Watercolor and pen? That is beautiful work. Anyone who has tried to paint with watercolors would attest to the difficulty. For some it comes natural, you are one of them brother.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

thanks for kind words! 

no pen, just watercolors. and some tiny tiny brushes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

david.riina said:


> thanks for kind words!
> 
> no pen, just watercolors. and some tiny tiny brushes.


Even more impressive


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

That's amazing work.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

I take striped bass for granted. I grew up catching them, so there is no mystery left for me. but redfish are new for me....I know why people love these silly little pumpkins so much now. and all it took was for me to catch one!

i need to do some more redfish hunting this year! I really enjoy the slow, quiet stalking. the flats here for striped bass are similar, but alas its only really may- sept gets hard as the sun gets lower, its hard to see em from a decent distance away....

I put some prints up on my website for order, it will probably be about two weeks before anything ships, but I've already had some people reach out to me for them. my website is just my name...

I also make these fish over custom charts which are super popular. I download the pdf noaa and manipulate it in photoshop. each one is customer specific. you tell me what area you want to focus on and we email back and forth a couple times until we get the chart right. below is a general charleston area so you can get the idea.

F winter. i already feel winter depression setting in up here. I'm gonna have to load up the boat for a long weekend next month and head anywhere south where I catch a lazy orange catfish 

i warn you now. both ups and usps have raised all their rates. shipping sucks. i still lose $ on shipping, and it still costs you $$$. everybody loses, while ups laughs all the way to the bank.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

david.riina said:


> I take striped bass for granted. I grew up catching them, so there is no mystery left for me. but redfish are new for me....I know why people love these silly little pumpkins so much now. and all it took was for me to catch one!
> 
> i need to do some more redfish hunting this year! I really enjoy the slow, quiet stalking. the flats here for striped bass are similar, but alas its only really may- sept gets hard as the sun gets lower, its hard to see em from a decent distance away....
> 
> ...


That's incredible work. Would love to talk to you about having something similar done over a Eastern Shore of VA chart.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

can def do it! could also do both a redfish and striper over a map! VA special!


----------



## tprewett83 (5 mo ago)

very cool, I really want a fish painted onto my skiff


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

done and done.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

david.riina said:


> I dont have much in life, but sea legs are one thing I got! im pretty sure my homebuilt FS18 is just a copy of a Gladesmen anyway. Knock on wood i have yet to fall off my poling platform, but im sure its coming! ill definetly let you know when im in that area....
> 
> I was born down in fort myers, most my family moved north when i was a kid, some stayed down there. I usually stay in that general area when i come down so tampa isn't so far.


I'm also from Ft Myers let me know the next time you're down here we can chase them on my gladesman.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Bccmurray said:


> I too am addicted. I'm buying a tiny boat just so I can fish one lake for them. This is in addition to my 18' Abaco skiff I use in the intracoastal


Can't go wrong with 2 boats I have a Panga for the wife and a gladesman for me the gladesman gets fished 5 to 1 atleast as the panga only goes out if the boss does.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Incredible. I can’t draw a stick figure but I admire when someone else has the gift and you certainly do.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm also from Ft Myers let me know the next time you're down here we can chase them on my gladesman.


i hope to be down that way in either feb or april with my skiff! i'll def hit you up, should be there for two weeks at least


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Incredible. I can’t draw a stick figure but I admire when someone else has the gift and you certainly do.


thank you! i always believed you have to paint what you love, but lately I feel like I need to change it up and paint some other "stuff".......


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

david.riina said:


> thank you! i always believed you have to paint what you love, but lately I feel like I need to change it up and paint some other "stuff".......


I have a painting in my office from a client who only painted birds and portraits of people. She did her first fish for me as a project (a trout chasing a school of mullet). It is the centerpiece of my office and complimented by everyone who comes in. I guess you never know what you’re capable of until you step outside your comfort zone. By the way I checked out your website and it just farther solidified your gift. I look forward to seeing your next “stuff”


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Somebody got a freaking laser beam! pew pew! 

I got some redfish goodies up on my website (website is just my name). redfish prints, fish charts, and some good bourbon mugs and coffee tumblers. they ceramic coated on the inside, as the metal taste from yetis reminds me of the acid i may or may not have done. 

you can take 20% of your order if you use the code microskiff at checkout. 

stuff may or may not get to you by christmas at this point!


----------



## MilkManDan (1 mo ago)

Nice tumblers.... I'll figure out which colors the kids want and get some ordered.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

thank you! i dig em so far. ive been sticking them in the dishwasher since i got em in september and they look just as good as months ago.

if you dont get a response from me for a while after christmas its cause im down south someplace warmer then cape cod fishing with the wife and skiff for a bit!


----------

